# HD TV Shows on Standard DVD



## Adz (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm finding that TV shows originally shot and broadcast in HD such as Prison Break and LOST transition amazingly to DVD - the sound and especially the picture are better than any DVD movie I have seen. Lost truly throws one of the best 3D-like punchy and cleanest images I have ever seen even besting some of my HD DVD movies (which obviously were not originally shot with HD cameras) and its perfect 16:9 (1.78:1), so no bars. 

I missed watching the first two seasons of LOST, so I starting renting the episodes to catch up for the third season. I got hooked immediately. Same with Prison Break which I think is even better then 24 ! I'm looking for my next TV show to get hooked watching.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I'm finding that TV shows originally shot and broadcast in HD such as Prison Break and LOST transition amazingly to DVD


I also find that both those shows are probably the best quality pictures I've ever seen on TV. They must have very nice cameras....

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Poo-wee.... both of those are SD for me and terrible. Maybe I shouldn't watch them and later rent them on DVD.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Also Arrested Developement.

I watch Survivor in HD and everything looks so fake compared to SD viewing (torrents).


----------

